# megrenade's "that was it"



## megrenade

so, I wrote out the entire birth story and my phone erasedthe whole thing! 

Jericho was born May 11th at 4:42pm weighing 8lbs, 21 1/2" long :)

super healthy and happy.. major booby baby! I can't seem to upload a photo either :(

sorry ladies, will update you all ASAP. 

hope all is well with everyone :flow:


----------



## lil_mama_415

woooohooo you go mommy on the go:)


----------



## Indigo77

Congratulations!


----------



## jenmcn1

Congrats!!!! Sounds like he's a little sweetheart!:)


----------



## babyfromgod

Congrats! I wondered where you had disappeared to! I actually just posted a thread to see what had happened to you


----------



## jessicatunnel

Awhh yay! Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures and read your birth story!!


----------



## ilysilly

Congrats! I bet he's adorable.


----------



## Dk1234

Everyone was looking for you!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Pinkie88

megrenade said:


> so, I wrote out the entire birth story and my phone erasedthe whole thing!
> 
> Jericho was born May 11th at 4:42pm weighing 8lbs, 21 1/2" long :)
> 
> super healthy and happy.. major booby baby! I can't seem to upload a photo either :(
> 
> sorry ladies, will update you all ASAP.
> 
> hope all is well with everyone :flow:

Yay! So happy!


----------



## mcsmyth1

Congrats! Great to hear all is well x


----------



## kissesandhugs

Congrats hun!! Can't wait for pics :D


----------



## monkeypooh

Congrats! Thats fantastic.


----------



## irmastar

Congrats xx


----------



## Noelle610

Congrats!


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Congratulations! Cannot wait to see the pictures :)


----------



## rjsmam

Congrats! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## HappyAnjeL

congrats!!


----------



## mom and ttc

congrats!! Cannot wait to see him!


----------



## ilove3baby

congrats!!! our babies have the same bday!!!! rana was born the 11th at 10:58pm!!!!


----------



## rockabillymom

Congrats!


----------



## tmr1234

Congratulations


----------



## MiniKiwi

Had been wondering about you. Good to hear everything is going well, congratulations! :flower:


----------



## fl00b

aw congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## mrssat

Ah congrats! Glad you are both well x


----------



## loving_life

Congrats :) xx


----------



## vintagecat

Congratulations! :)


----------



## ZombieQueen

Sooo stinking happy for you!!!!! :happydance: I hope everything is going well!


----------



## cdj1

Huge congrats to you!!!! xxx


----------



## Angelbabymama

Congratulations hun! :flower: Xx


----------



## babycakes16

congratulations!


----------



## leahsbabybump

congrats


----------



## Mrs.C

Congratulations hun, i've been keeping an eye out for your posts! :D x


----------



## jade1991

Yay congrats...... Weve all been wondering where you were hehe cant wait to see pics :D x


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

stupid phones! congrats nonetheless, cant wait to read the story!


----------



## lovemybabaa

congrats :)


----------



## tryin4baby

congrats xx


----------



## beanzz

congrats!! :D


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I missed this! Congrats Meg :D I hope everything's going well for you x


----------

